# Merry Christmas!



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Dec 2012)

I am not going to be PC and say Happy Holidays. I am old fashioned, so I wish you and yours a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. Be careful and be safe.
 :snowman: :gottree:
XD


----------



## OldTanker (24 Dec 2012)

On behalf of my wife and I, Merry Christmas to all our servicemen and women, serving and retired. Your contributions and sacrifices really are appreciated.


----------



## Edward Campbell (24 Dec 2012)

:subbies: I join Ex-Dragoon in extending my best wishes for a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all in the military family: serving and retired, family and friends, and those who just wish us all well.  

A special thought to those serving far from home ~ from near the North Pole to near the equator, and sundry places in between ~ and to the families who miss them. :cdnsalute:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Dec 2012)

What he said....... :gottree:


----------



## Rifleman62 (24 Dec 2012)

Merry Christmas.

Will make you teary, but watch the video:  1400 Candles

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQr9Z8Dnxyo&feature=share


----------



## cupper (24 Dec 2012)

Happy Christmas and Merry New Year to everyone either currently serving or have hung their uniforms up for the last time.   :subbies:

And a special thought to all those who are away from family and friends this year.  

And also a warm thought to those who may be going through a more difficult time during or because of the holiday season. Hang in there, and things will get better.  :nod:


----------



## Sadukar09 (26 Dec 2012)

Happy non-religion specific celebration of the winter solstice holiday!

Late Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## my72jeep (26 Dec 2012)

I'm not PC so mil points inbound and A MERRY CHRISTMAS to you and yours. :gottree:


----------



## Yrys (9 Jan 2013)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I wish you and yours a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. :snowman: :gottree:
> XD



Thank you, and you too .


Virtual Hugs to all those of you that had
family friction because of all the reunions for Christmas.


----------



## muskrat89 (12 Jan 2013)

Funny yrys - I was just wondering about you the other day. Nice to see you back


----------

